# Warp 9



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

that is a great deal. Especially if you are close enough to go pick it up and save $150 in shipping. Of course with ebay a good deal can go to a bad deal real quickly right at the end. probably shouldn't have posted it on here. unless it's your auction...


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

*Monster forklift motor*

Here is another one I have my eye on. Thoughts?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-50-hp-...316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c215f494


----------

